# Bringing plants from Panama



## simonphelps (May 29, 2012)

I'm headed to panama in a few days and would like to bring back some plants for my new build. Does anyone have personal experience with this?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't know the specifics, but I'm sure it will not be easy or possible to legally do it. I assume you would need some sort of permit to collect possibly, or at least some papers when bringing it into the US to certify that it is cleaned/quarantined to prevent accidentally bringing in other pathogens.
I would suggest looking at all the natural plants, noting how they are growing and what their habitat setup is, then when you get back stateside you can buy plants and try to replicate that.
Bryan


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

To bring plants back with you, you would need to have a USDA import permit listing the plants that you are expecting to import (at least the Genus). I don't remember if Panama is a CITES signatory or not, but if they are--you would not be able to bring back any CITES plants without an additional CITES permit. The USDA permit takes about 6 weeks for a carry permit, and I'm not sure about the current status--but used to limit you to a total of 12 plants for "in-hand" transport. You can also import additional plants as boxed cargo for the flight. All plants will require at a minimum a phytosanitary certificate from the country of origin, and will be inspected upon arrival in the US. Panama used to be quite liberal in allowing plant collecting, but I don't know anyone that has been there to collect plants within the last 8 years to give a more "current" status. Hope this helps.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Basically, it ain't gonna happen but maybe something will get stuck to your shoe......


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd be stuffing basel divisions into balloons.


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

You can always go for the seeds/spores.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

simonphelps said:


> I'm headed to panama in a few days and would like to bring back some plants for my new build. Does anyone have personal experience with this?


 Are you aware of the consequences if you are caught? Don't need to answer that, just be aware how much it's going to cost you in money and time if you get caught.


----------



## simonphelps (May 29, 2012)

Lol, some people. I came looking for more info and to see if it's possible. Then I get scolded. I don't think I even hinted at bringing anything back illegally or doing anything that would get me in trouble. Obviously something I said was misinterpreted. 

Anyways, looks like it's a little to late and may not be worth the trouble. Thanks for all the info.



ecichlid said:


> Are you aware of the consequences if you are caught? Don't need to answer that, just be aware how much it's going to cost you in money and time if you get caught.


----------



## Skinny Chef (Apr 5, 2014)

simonphelps said:


> I'm headed to panama in a few days and would like to bring back some plants for my new build. Does anyone have personal experience with this?


Obviously you meant illegally, because the only way to illegally bring something into the states is to tell the whole world you are going to do it.



simonphelps said:


> Lol, some people. I came looking for more info and to see if it's possible. Then I get scolded. I don't think I even hinted at bringing anything back illegally or doing anything that would get me in trouble. Obviously something I said was misinterpreted.
> 
> Anyways, looks like it's a little to late and may not be worth the trouble. Thanks for all the info.


idk how much time you have before you leave, but i would contact the 
USDA by phone and ask all the questions you have. i've never tried to bring plants back from any of my over seas trips, but i doubt a phone call would hurt. maybe try us customs as well?


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ummm... He just asked how he should go about bringing plants back from a trip. There was no inference that he was trying to go under the radar, the guy just didn't know the radar is actually a magnifying glass... why are some of you so righteous and authoritative? 


You gotta be prepared to show documentation and clearance to any type of cross border flora/fauna importations. US customs will want to know taxing/legal information and the USDA will want to know specifically (scientifically) what you're bringing in. That's just a spark note though!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

charlesbrooks said:


> You can always go for the seeds/spores.


Unless you have the proper permits, this would be illegal as well. You can't even bring in SOIL without the proper permits.

To the OP, you should check out this site:
USDA APHIS | Permits and Certification

You can bring almost anything into the US. You just need the proper permit.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

WeeNe858 said:


> Ummm... He just asked how he should go about bringing plants back from a trip. There was no inference that he was trying to go under the radar, the guy just didn't know the radar is actually a magnifying glass... why are some of you so righteous and authoritative?


Meh sadly it's quite common here. I have shied away from here because of it. It gets a bit excessive at times becomes straight up harassment.
It just comes with the site I guess and I don't think it's ever gonna change


----------



## Standby Diver (Mar 9, 2014)

Being in the Navy and in the Medical field I have dealt with people trying to bring silly crap from country to country. My advice, don't do it.


----------



## dsaundry (Sep 29, 2011)

Not worth it at all. Too much headache and there is tons of nice stuff available in the good ol US of A. Or seeds are an option in some cases too.


----------

